# Hello



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing well. Thought I'd write and say hello. Quillson is doing good. He's a year old and he's grown up quite a bit.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, welcome back! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that he is doing well


----------

